# Poll test



## keirgrey (Nov 20, 2001)

Please, oh please gods, ignore this!


----------



## Royster (May 24, 2002)

Oh. it's much too late for that.


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

It's a tie!


----------



## Royster (May 24, 2002)

No. It looks like cheese is in the lead right now.


----------



## JETarpon (Jan 1, 2003)

mmm. cheese.


----------



## kdmorse (Jan 29, 2001)

And Zoidberg pulls up neck and neck with the cheese....



-Ken


----------



## Royster (May 24, 2002)

Who doesn't like cheese?


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

I'm not a big fan.


----------



## Royster (May 24, 2002)

Behold the power of cheese!


----------



## Ozzie72 (Aug 9, 2008)

/scratching feet


----------



## Tracy (Mar 12, 2000)

I voted for Rancho whatever-it-is.


----------

